# DLS A7 or Genesis profile 5 - choice?



## fscooby (Aug 7, 2007)

So if you had the choice between buying a DLS A7 or a Genesis Profile 5 for sound Quality which of these 5 channels would you choose and why?

I have experience with DLS amps and speakers and i love the quality from them, but i have hears some amazing things about Genesis But i have never actually heard them.

Any advice?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmm , Swedish or British  

Any chance of getting a German engineered amplifier, Brax or Helix ?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

hmm. I think (not that i've heard either) that the brits are very possessive when it comes to Genesis; having said that, my personal preference in Home hifi is definitely the british mellowness with detail rather than the german more in-yer-face variety. I'd argue that an A7 and a Series III 5 would be very similar animals, and have seen the Genesis recommended over the DLS on a Brit site or two. Nowhere else, mind you....
I've also seen the Helix A6 Competition recommended over the DLS (it's cheaper here too), though apparently there's not much to choose from between those, or the Audison LRx range. Brax is seriously expensive. 

Bret


----------



## fscooby (Aug 7, 2007)

well- where i live the EUropean brands are not readily available to me !
its a luck as it is having the genesis and the dls available to me!


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

The DLS Ultimate and the Genesis Profile are different classes. The DLS Ultimate is more a competition to the Genesis Series 3, the range above the Profile.

I would definately go for the DLS, without any doubt  

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## fscooby (Aug 7, 2007)

i actually was running a dls ra50 and sold it to upgrade to the A7 but there are so many choice in high end now!
Il jess a little confused!


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

Trust YOUR ears!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

fscooby said:


> i actually was running a dls ra50 and sold it to upgrade to the A7 but there are so many choice in high end now!
> Il jess a little confused!


I find the the overall midbass/bass performance more favorable on the 
RA50's front chs than the A7, albeit the A7 have a notably smoother midrange and top end. Only reason to go a7 in your position is if you want a 'tad' more power for sub /1ohm, much larger amplifier physically and one sided wiring.


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

heard the profile four rather often and once a profile mono with my own subwoofer. the four packs a punch, don't let the small numbers fool you. its clean, and dynamic. can't say much about the sound cause the car was heavily tuned and EQ'ed.

personally I would take the profile 5 cause of the amp's profile. pun intended  actually i was considering one but the subwoofer power fell short of what i wanted.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

I also read that the references are actually "better" (no numbers, but "more open at the top end") than the ultimates. That would seem to tie in with the above. Depends what you want....

Bret


----------



## JonDailey (Feb 25, 2008)

Peter, said what should be said, in trust your ears. Having said that, if there is no where to hear them, I can only comment personally on DLS Ultimate series. I think they sound good, are solid amps, won't give you any problems. I have heard quite a few cars with Genesis amps, and some sounded good, some not. All about how you tune the car really. Heard one at Finals that I really liked.


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

allow me to resurrect this thread, as I am in a similar crossroad now. The Profile 5 was my initial choice, but now i'm beginning to consider the DLS as well. they are equally priced here. 

I became disenchanted in the Profile 5 because the terminals aren't heavy duty, not even gold plated. And although I haven't seen any guts, I'm willing to bet there's nothing much inside (guts of the Profile 4 in ampguts gave me a clue). their only good point is that they are hand assembled in England, and have a "halo effect" on sound quality from the Series III.

I'm now attracted to the DLS A7 because of the meaty guts, better terminals and higher power rating. Plus the fact that it's class AB all the way down to the sub channel. AB is aguably still the best amp class for SQ (aside from Class A, of course). The biggest weight in favor of the DLS A7 is the fact that I've auditioned a couple of systems that run them and I absolutely loved the warm, full-bodied sound. 

a "nuisance candidate" for my "amp money" would be the Focal 5.500, also similarly priced to the Profile 5 and A7. This amp aroused my curiosity because of its 4-power supplies, 2 for the 4 channels and another 2 for the sub channel! Quite an interesting design concept.

Will need to make a decision by mid-June and any input at all until then would be greatly appreciated.

btw, i wish the 5 channel Memphis Belle and the PG Roadster 66 are available here. Could've made the choices much more interesting.

btw too, the moderators are free to transfer this to DIYMA General.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

NO Way...I'll take the ST TDA7256 over either of those two--as long as it isn't for subwoofers.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Mr. Typericey,
did you know that the profile series costs way less in HK??? i saw a profile 2 amp selling for 13k PHP. I also saw a genesis s3 4ch there in Mongkok.

If you're free on Tue, i will compare the A3 with the Genesis DM.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

If you can, check out the Audison LRx 5.1k as well, best of all worlds, Class A, A/B, D.
http://www.audison.eu/index_main.php?Section=LRX51k

Class A high stage + Class A/B mid stage + Class D sub stage

• 5 Ch 60Wx2(4Ω) + 170Wx2(4Ω) + 750Wx1(4Ω)
• 5 Ch 50Wx2(4Ω) + 160Wx2(4Ω) + 1150Wx1(2Ω)
• 5 Ch 50Wx2(4Ω) + 250Wx2(2Ω) + 1030Wx1(2Ω)


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

mojako said:


> Mr. Typericey,
> did you know that the profile series costs way less in HK??? i saw a profile 2 amp selling for 13k PHP. I also saw a genesis s3 4ch there in Mongkok.
> 
> If you're free on Tue, i will compare the A3 with the Genesis DM.


hey, mojako. one of the DLS systems that i mentioned to have auditioned is actually yours. I liked how your old/current system sounded so warm and full bodied. Dunno if it was your DLS amps, the speakers, or your tuning that made it sound that way. 

Yup, the Profiles are dirt cheap there in Monkok. They are such a steal, that I was afraid to buy them coz I feared they were fake!  I'm wary about the Profile tho, coz of the bare innards. (The Series III is another story)

OT: Are you in town already? Were you able to get your RT27F's? I wanted to get a pair too but the local distributor can't even commit on a shipment date, so I got impatient and got the Supremo Piccolo's instead.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

Yes, i was shocked to see the prices of those profiles - but they seemed legit because when i was asking them if they had the Series 3 Stereo 60, they called up the distributor in HK. The distributor gave me the number of one of their dealers, but the price was way to high. 

Yes, got the rt27fs already. Hope to have them up and running with the w18nx on Tuesday. I'll update you once they're all connected and ready to audition!


----------



## Flash3d (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm also considering the a7, but i'm leaning towards the audison lrx 5.1k now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

DLS were at one time made and I am pretty sure designed by Genesis. Looking at the guts of genesis you dont get much stuff in there for the price.

I would go with the DLS, thats what the european guys are using and winning everything with over there. i have used some of the A series DLS amps and love them, If I wind up keeping the 2 I have for sale now I am gonna use them and mount them upside down with some plexi to display the beautiful guts they have


----------

